# 6D Top Focus Point Light Bleeding Issue



## 604FF (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi all 6D owners,

I just noticed that when the top focus point is lit, there is some very noticeable light bleeding around that focus point. I wonder if any of your 6D has the same issue.

Thanks.


----------



## 604FF (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is how it looks like. I was able to capture it via the viewfinder using my phone. Note the area above the top focus point:


----------



## georgeones (Dec 12, 2012)

I have same problem , only with this point , other points are fine


----------



## 604FF (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for confirming georgeones!

I wonder if others have the same issue? If so, then this could be due to a design flaw and I'm not sure how Canon can fix it without replacing some hardware.

I hardly ever use that point... but bleeding is a defect


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2012)

What problem does it cause? Does it affect anything?


----------



## jayarh (Dec 12, 2012)

my 6d has the same issue


----------



## 604FF (Dec 12, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> What problem does it cause? Does it affect anything?



When you are using that focus point and when it lights up, it partially masks that area of your framing. It is nothing more than a visual annoyance but it is annoying and shouldn't be there.

I certainly didn't expect a new FF camera to have this type of bleeding issue. My old rebels and 60D never had this issue.


----------



## georgeones (Dec 12, 2012)

Until now i didn't observed any issue cause by this , only visual


----------



## Area256 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mine has it too. I noticed it on the first day, and then promptly forgot about it. It's hardly a bit deal. The camera won't meter when the lights are on, so it isn't likely to effect anything.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 12, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> 604FF said:
> 
> 
> > Here is how it looks like. I was able to capture it via the viewfinder using my phone. Note the area above the top focus point:
> ...



This is sounding more and more like the 5d3 light leak 'issue', that wasn't really an issue. Only thing I can think this would affect is metering, and that's if the light stays on and it's low light. Maybe some light leaking from the view finder down into the sensor, but it'd have to be a pretty long exposure with very low light for that. If it stays on.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 13, 2012)

Umm... No. This is a reflection in the viewfinder area where the focusing screen and focus points exist, not the sensor area. Verify this by seeing if the problem exists in liveview. Wait, those points don't show up in live view because....


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 13, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Umm... No. This is a reflection in the viewfinder area where the focusing screen and focus points exist, not the sensor area. Verify this by seeing if the problem exists in liveview. Wait, those points don't show up in live view because....



Right, but the light can, possibly get through the AF partial-mirror on the main mirror and hit the sensor. On a fast exposure or with lots of light it likely won't make a difference, but in a long exposure (>1sec) it may. Also, it may affect metering, if the red light doesn't turn off when the camera determines the final metering when the shutter button is pressed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Right, but the light can, possibly get through the AF partial-mirror on the main mirror and hit the sensor. On a fast exposure or with lots of light it likely won't make a difference, but in a long exposure (>1sec) it may.



The AF illumination light would be shut off during the exposure anyway.


----------



## tomscott (Dec 13, 2012)

I had this on my 350D but on the right one... was quite annoying took it to canon, no fix.


----------



## EYEONE (Dec 13, 2012)

Even if the light was on during an exposure there is no way that little amount of extra light would affect the exposure. If that was enough light to throw off the exposure then the the AF point light would already be throwing it off. But, as neuro said, the lights are off then anyway.

I don't see this as an issue aside from the possible annoyance.


----------



## Botts (Dec 13, 2012)

Confirmed on my 6D.

Not too concerned. It's more of a minor annoyance.

Now that 604FF pointed it out I'm going to notice it every time though


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 13, 2012)

It's the curse of the 5D2 sequel.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks to me like it is just an internal reflection, as such it shouldn't show on the image. Annoying but not a matter of concern.


----------



## skitron (Dec 15, 2012)

I never really noticed anything for the short while I had a 6D but I immediately noticed this 5D3 flashes a dim red in the entire viewfinder from the reflections when it confirms in low light. Kinda pointless to make an issue out of it since it doesn't affect anything picture wise.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 16, 2012)

Botts said:


> Confirmed on my 6D.
> 
> Not too concerned. It's more of a minor annoyance.
> 
> Now that 604FF pointed it out I'm going to notice it every time though



Ditto. I noticed it too but since I mostly use the center AF point, I'll never see it. Not a concern for me.

If it totally ruins your day, dissassemble the camera and get some black tape or black spray paint and experiment with masking part of the pentaprism until you block the reflection. Let us all know how it goes.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 16, 2012)

skitron said:


> I never really noticed anything for the short while I had a 6D but I immediately noticed this 5D3 flashes a dim red in the entire viewfinder from the reflections when it confirms in low light. Kinda pointless to make an issue out of it since it doesn't affect anything picture wise.



This actually bugs me more than the 6D reflection since it is infinitely more distracting, there's no way to work around it and still have the red AF pt confirmation flash. Annoying but not the end of the world. I just can't stop thinking the same thing every time I AF the 5D3... all previous older tech cameras didn't do this but now a newest high tech $3K body does. Cue the slight disappointment each time. Waaah. Good thing I like cheese to go with my whine.


----------



## Mantanuska (Dec 20, 2012)

Wouldn't you be able to fix this by putting in a different focusing screen?


----------



## captainkanji (Dec 20, 2012)

Mine does this too. It doesn't affect anything though, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Badger (Dec 20, 2012)

Didn't notice it on my 6D. Will have to go look for it now


----------



## mirth (Feb 3, 2013)

*Canon 6D Lightleak?*

When the top center autofocus point on my 6D is lit up I have a red dot directly above that focus point. It's 2-3 times as large as the rectangular autofocus point. 

Does anyone else have this?

Is this a light leak issue? As far as I can tell the camera is exposing properly, at least it's not wildly off and Canon claims they haven't heard of this yet.

Thanks!


----------



## 604FF (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Canon 6D Lightleak?*

Pls see my post earlier: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11583.0


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Feb 4, 2013)

That is how it looks on my 350D. 
You can see the spot of every LED-lighting up the Focus screen. 
Normally you will just see the engraved dots on the FS been lit.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Feb 5, 2013)

7D it seams like there is just one lighting for all the points.

In AF select mode center point and all inner point marks in bright red

( the grid lines and all other markings are also visible in light red )


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 5, 2013)

What I want to know is when Canon will start to properly support the needs of its most critical photographers: those who specialize in unfocussed low-light extreme macro shots of the back sides of lens caps. Clearly, this is a market segment that simply will not go ignored!

b&


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Feb 5, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> What I want to know is when Canon will start to properly support the needs of its most critical photographers: those who specialize in unfocussed low-light extreme macro shots of the back sides of lens caps. Clearly, this is a market segment that simply will not go ignored!
> 
> b&


I don´t want support. I just wanted to show that in the dark my 350D also shows this, but why should I use the 350 for low light, so it is not that important. I am able to see it up to a quit bright light level but it is not really a "Problem" 
I just see this Tread checked my cameras and noticed it  

And for the 7D I see those other markings in my 15s ISO100 F1:2,8 shot and wanted to share it  
( I never really noticed it before on the 7D. Most of the time it is just a short red flash )


----------



## eyeland (Feb 5, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> skitron said:
> 
> 
> > I never really noticed anything for the short while I had a 6D but I immediately noticed this 5D3 flashes a dim red in the entire viewfinder from the reflections when it confirms in low light. Kinda pointless to make an issue out of it since it doesn't affect anything picture wise.
> ...


+1
Only played around with 6D in daylight, but picked up a friends 5D3 a few days ago at night and I found the leak (or whatever it is) quite distracting. I never noticed anything similar on my old 350D, whereas my 60D would exhibit an issue similar to the 6D in very low light.
It's kind of a non-issue in general of course, and just one of those un-avoidable things that one gets used to after a while.


----------



## cdang (Feb 5, 2013)

I remember my 5D2 did it too.


----------



## David Hull (Feb 5, 2013)

604FF said:


> Hi all 6D owners,
> 
> I just noticed that when the top focus point is lit, there is some very noticeable light bleeding around that focus point. I wonder if any of your 6D has the same issue.
> 
> Thanks.



The 5DII also does this and the issue was slapped around on the forums a bit a few years ago. It never caused any real problems.


----------



## TexasBadger (Feb 5, 2013)

Please note, if you remove the battery, the annoying light will be gone!


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Feb 5, 2013)

TexasBadger said:


> Please note, if you remove the battery, the annoying light will be gone!


+1 

nice solution


----------



## Canon-F1 (Feb 5, 2013)

see there is the reason why all your pictures look boring and lame....

because of this damn focus point bleeding.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Feb 5, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> What I want to know is when Canon will start to properly support the needs of its most critical photographers: those who specialize in unfocussed low-light extreme macro shots of the back sides of lens caps. Clearly, this is a market segment that simply will not go ignored!
> 
> b&


And here it is!
a low-light extreme macro shot of the back side of a Lens Cap. 

I am so so sorry it is in focus


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 6, 2013)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > What I want to know is when Canon will start to properly support the needs of its most critical photographers: those who specialize in unfocussed low-light extreme macro shots of the back sides of lens caps. Clearly, this is a market segment that simply will not go ignored!
> ...



I got you beat...in this case, the lens cap is actually properly attached to the lens.

Bonus points for identifying the lens....

b&


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Feb 6, 2013)

is it a crop from the 15mm fisheye ? 

What do you think I have used ? 

At my shot the lens cap is clicked in into two lines of the filter thread. So I think it also counts as attached or not ?


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 6, 2013)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> is it a crop from the 15mm fisheye ?



Very close! No crop -- that's the full frame from the 8-15, shot at 15mm and minimum focus distance. ISO 12,800, f/4, 30 seconds.



> What do you think I have used ?



My first guess was the 50 compact macro, but that takes an E-52 lens cap. My next guess was the MP-E 65, but that also takes an E-52. I don't think it's the 180 macro, which would leave either one of the 100s or that EF-S macro.



> At my shot the lens cap is clicked in into two lines of the filter thread. So I think it also counts as attached or not ?



Hmmm...I thought the whole point of these lens caps shots was to demonstrate inferior engineering as evidenced by light leaks. No fair if you're the one introducing the leak!

b&


----------



## vlobachev (Nov 21, 2013)

I have the same problem  not a pleasant problem


----------



## Ruined (Nov 23, 2013)

Mine has it too, it is just the way it was designed. Since it is cosmetic only, I would not worry about it.


----------

